# for the cat hunters



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

caught this one at the mouth of the severn on the nave base, 25" and atleast 12lbs caught on a bw with a fish bites teaser.looks like its beeen eating good
View attachment 5664


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Stomach content of a catfish I caught late April this year at SPSP just after a storm. From left to right: small menhaden, bugs of some sort, and I did not know what the rest were but some of them looked like stinkbugs. As for the cats caught lately, their bellies were all filled with baby menhaden. Maybe this is why they taste better after spending sometime in the bay.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yummy, that one got to live for another day


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

If you pull the whiskers, that fish could be close to 30". Good job and congratulations.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sam that's sure a healthy looking channel cat. It doesn't have that molted skin look. WTG! Hysteresis thanks for the pic on the stomach content. Mr Whiskers is sure enjoying the menhaden - another bait to add to the list. It's getting better and better for us cat lovers.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks. i had been hooking up on croakers and hearing my bells go off, the cat picked up bait and 4oz sinker and swam to me not setting the bell off, saw the slack line got it tight and he got mad and took off. brought it in to the wall and had to bring it to the ramp to get the lip gripper on it.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice cat. Channel not a Blue correct?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

SpeedRacer said:


> Nice cat. Channel not a Blue correct?


I enlarged the pic 400% and although it's a little out of focus it looks like a channel to me. Here's what a blue cat looks like.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

They look very much alike. I think it's a channel, based on color. Too hard to tell otherwise. Must count the spines of the long anal fin.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Blue Catfish 








Channel Catfish


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> thanks. i had been hooking up on croakers and hearing my bells go off, the cat picked up bait and 4oz sinker and swam to me not setting the bell off, saw the slack line got it tight and he got mad and took off. brought it in to the wall and had to bring it to the ramp to get the lip gripper on it.


Nice Catch Sam!! Are those good eating cause that one sure looked like it would be tasty


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker16 said:


> Nice Catch Sam!! Are those good eating cause that one sure looked like it would be tasty


Not trying to answere for Sam but those cats are great eating. They're my #1 target fish as you can tell by my board name - *CATMAN*.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'll keep the next one for you catman. i used to fish comm. in gulf port miss. and got spoiled with blue cats down there pristine waters make good tasting catfish. used to sell them for .80 a lbs uncleaned and 1.30 for dressed. funny down there reds, sheephead, large m bass and BCCs all in the same 100yds of water in the bayou. you can eat them if you want but thats like crabbing from hanover st bridge after a big storm not something i want to do


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

7 pounds max,sorry,,,She aint 12


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> you can eat them if you want but thats like crabbing from hanover st bridge after a big storm not something i want to do


I wouldn't eat a thing out of the tidal Patapsco River but I'll eat the cats out of the bay. I'm 67 and have been eating them since I was a little kid.


----------

